

Ask HN: Anyone want a 'Bank Simple' invite? I have 3... - jason_slack

Bank Simple is allowing current members a few invites (Like what Google did with GMail..)<p>I have 3 to give...<p>Want one?<p>E-Mail in profile.<p><i></i> please want to use Bank Simple and not just sign up to 'play' with it..They have an awesome solution and really care about their members..I have only good things to say about them.
======
OafTobark
I'm sorry but care is really a bullshit statement. Here are my gripes with
Simple so far...

I signed up when they first announced their service. When I noticed others
were getting invited and after a long period, I didn't, I tried contacting
them only to never hear back. I just applied again using a different email
address. After another insanely long period, still nothing. Over the past
couple years, I probably tried reaching out with questions a few times and
signing up at least 4 times, never to see any invites come back. Oddly enough,
someone I knew who signed up not that long ago received their invite almost a
couple weeks after. Eventually I stumbled upon their blog post that mentioned
something about the order in which you sign up does not impact when you would
see an invite. Thats utter crap. Even if I forgive the fact that they took an
eternity to invite people on, not responding to emails is a major red flag to
me.

Finally, I did get an invite and decided to sign up. It was only after I was a
member was I able to post a message in their internal system to receive a
reply. However some glaring problems became apparent. For starters, I was
surprise to find out that they don't have a way to transfer money out, only in
(of which some banks will charge fees according to their site; I won't hold
this point against them if true for some odd reason even though other online
banks have manage to do so just fine). I did manage to fund the initial
deposit without any fees but not being able to transfer money out short of
running to an ATM is insane, particularly for an online bank.

Then there were the numerous posts about security issues that cropped up on
here (HN) and other places. Overall, I have little faith in the bank that
should have been disruptive but is slow, unresponsive, and quite frankly
lacking. I apologize for being a dick and replying this way but people should
"play" and experiment with this bank before taking it seriously and utilizing
it as a real bank should shit happen.

They are very much still a startup, rough around the edges, and should be
treated as such. To me, customer service is a huge selling point over anything
else they or any bank offer and in this department, they've failed quite a bit
until I became a member (of which I only have one data point, a single
message, to go off of). To me, thats a telling sign. I've pretty much
convinced myself not to use them anymore until things drastically change.

~~~
jason_slack
Like I said, I haven't had any issues with lack of customer service. They did
make an error and not post a $100 transfer from another of my institutions. It
was fixed quick. They also are very communicative when I have asked questions.

I dont think you are being a dick. You are entitled to your opinion and you
have obviously had a different experience than I have with them.

So please dont hold it against me that I like Bank Simple and they have done
right by me the whole time I have been using them.. :-)

------
alex_g
I've been waiting for an invite for more than a year. After a while I lost
interest.

------
khauschulz
I would love one Email is in my profile as requested..kh

------
Snakebites420
Please send me one. snakebites420@gmail.com

------
flashedbios
Please send me one flashedbios@gmail.com

------
PunkyBruiser
I would like one that would be awesome!

------
shail
what is this? A paid Simple propaganda???

~~~
jason_slack
No, I dont work for Simple, no affiliation what so ever.

Just someone that really likes their product and have some invites to give..

------
garetroy
mygarett@gmail.com (if you could?!)

